# Retrofit Paddle Shift in F10



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> A friend of mine just retrofited an F30 steering wheel on his F10 (drill a larger hole, this for who is asking how he did it), but the problem is on paddles with are not working.
> I tried to code his car with 2TB (ICM and EGS) , change the line to SZL (paddles..... to aktiv), the problem is that every time when he change gear from P to D, the car goes directly to M2, and the automatic drive gear is nor working in automatic mode, only manual.
> Another problem is that the paddles are changing wrong, left paddle witch is marked with "-" changes up and right paddle witch is marked "+" change down.
> 
> ...


In new steering wheel LCI model resistors inside paddles is different and need to change it but i dont remember what resistannce must be changed but for example because they communicate with one wire signal +acc and gnd you have 1kohm for upshift and 5kohm for downshift ( this is not the true vaues just for example !!! ) and when you mount new steering from other model series F01/02/07/10/11 and 6 serties is a same but F15 and F13 have other resistance values for paddles and this is the problem . I buy for my F10 steering wheel from F15 LCI and have same problem after coding SZL to have shift paddles but experiment with resistors inside paddles and have sucess . I you have older model steering with paddles just measure resistance values for upshift and downshift and you have the way !


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for your answer. I will try that an see what I can doo, but firs I will have to find an F10 steering wheel with paddle for masure resistors.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

larry_bml said:


> Thank you for your answer. I will try that an see what I can doo, but firs I will have to find an F10 steering wheel with paddle for masure resistors.


yes that is the right way to do it :thumbup:


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

What mechanical changes are required to fit F15 LCI wheel to F10 car?


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone found a solution to get the lights working on the paddles on 2010/2011 models?

Cheers


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Fooljam said:


> Anyone found a solution to get the lights working on the paddles on 2010/2011 models?
> 
> Cheers


I just added my M Sport steering wheel a couple of weeks ago, and just VO coded EGS. I have not even noticed if the paddles light up at night. Just thinking out loud here, but I wonder if there is an entry in FRM that would illuminate the lights?????


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

snj1013 said:


> I just added my M Sport steering wheel a couple of weeks ago, and just VO coded EGS. I have not even noticed if the paddles light up at night. Just thinking out loud here, but I wonder if there is an entry in FRM that would illuminate the lights?????


Don't exist any form of lighting inside the paddles :eeps:


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

did somebody figure out what to do when the option Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles is not available to aktiv in (SZL)????
can somebody PM his NCD file , so i can compare with my?


----------



## Tossi (Mar 30, 2016)

Pocketbikes said:


> Undergnd5... Shawn has helped me tremendously over the last few days. Your CAFD looks like mine...
> Shawn figured out that I needed to use Variantencodierung_2_2_1, and change it to aktiv
> 
> I now have working paddles :thumbup:


I just fitted my new steering wheel today and thanks to your post I got the paddles working. But I have one question, because shifting gear up works perfectly, but down always jumps to 1 gear? How is that have I done something wrong??

Forget that i asked, i just need to test it while driving, it works perfectly  Its only when stationary it always jumps to 1. gear when shifting down.


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Replace Steering Wheel, add 2TB to FA, and VO Code ICM and EGS.


I keep finding LCI cars for sale without SAT, which I'd miss.

If you replace the shifter and steering wheel, add 2TB to FA and then VO Code as above will the car be programmable by a dealer in the event of warranty work still?

If not, what steps must be taken before taking the car for service after performing this mod?

Presumably this also enables LC as well.


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

Fox said:


> I keep finding LCI cars for sale without SAT, which I'd miss.
> 
> If you replace the shifter and steering wheel, add 2TB to FA and then VO Code as above will the car be programmable by a dealer in the event of warranty work still?
> 
> ...


Anyone?

Still coming across non-SAT fitted cars - is there a way to retrofit SAT properly without compromising the ability for the dealer to do work on the car?


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

No you will have change you FA and remove the paddle shift, every time you going to the dealer for service


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

michousa04 said:


> No you will have change you FA and remove the paddle shift, every time you going to the dealer for service


Why?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michousa04 said:


> No you will have change you FA and remove the paddle shift, every time you going to the dealer for service


Why, I don't?


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

To them to be able to update you car 
Istap won't let them to go through the prosses


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michousa04 said:


> To them to be able to update you car
> Istap won't let them to go through the prosses


My car has been programmed several times by Dealership with Retrofitted wheel, so I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

hi shawn this what happen with my friend not me , he have to take the wheel out and modify his FA every time he go to the dealer for a service 
maybe here in florida they are more picky lol


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

michousa04 said:


> hi shawn this what happen with my friend not me , he have to take the wheel out and modify his FA every time he go to the dealer for a service
> maybe here in florida they are more picky lol


Or maybe just set FA back and leave wheel in car. It's much easier.


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

I will let know thanks


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

What about with the 2TB shifter? What's the situation there?


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think should be same just change FA as shawn say.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

michousa04 said:


> I think should be same just change FA as shawn say.


I believe you would need to physically install the normal shifter as well before taking to the dealer if the dealer will need to program or update your integration level. Shawn, can you confirm?


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

A San Diego friend tried to have his I-Step updated with the new paddle shift wheel in the car and the update failed because of that. I tried to have mine updated with my SAT gear shift lever installed, and that failed. I replaced my SAT shifter with the original, took it back to the dealer and asked them to try again, and it worked. From this, I deduce that the hardware does matter if it has any electronic component at all.


----------



## michousa04 (Mar 18, 2015)

this is what happen to my friend too , he have to remove everything like a said before . any way is not hard to switch steering wheels 5 min job , the problem is when you have like 5 retrofit like me lol


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

The problem is when your car breaks down by the roadside and BMW pick it up - it's often not convenient to refit the wheel or shifter before it goes in for service.

It's a shame, SAT is such a cheap option in the UK, it's frustrating when you find cars that people paid $60,000 for but didn't pony up the extra $200 for SAT!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can Retrofit anything in your car, and if the following conditions are true, your car can be dealer programmed by ISTA/P without issue:

Retrofitted Option must have been available from factory as an Option when your car was built.
Parts added must be OEM parts that are correct for your build date and not newer superseded parts. Sometimes newer part will be a problem, but sometimes it won't be. 
FA has been updated and written to car VCM to reflect new options and FA Build date is the original date.
It is only when you deviate from one of these 3 that ISTA/P will run into trouble.

I know people who have done full 609 Nav Pro Retrofits, and are using OEM FSC Codes instead of an Emulator / Activation Module, and there cars can be programmed with ISTA/P.

In my case, for Dealer Programming, I set FA back to original and remove 6WB Kombi as 6WB Kombi is not valid for any U.S. F10, and I remove my Shifter as it is from a newer car. The Steering wheel stays though as it causes no issues for dealer programming, even with the Paddles Present and 2TB missing from FA.


----------



## Miros (Dec 9, 2015)

*Thanks a billion - Confirmed working!*



Pocketbikes said:


> Undergnd5... Shawn has helped me tremendously over the last few days. Your CAFD looks like mine...
> Shawn figured out that I needed to use Variantencodierung_2_2_1, and change it to aktiv
> 
> I now have working paddles :thumbup:


I managed to fit the new sports steering wheel (F01?) with gearshift paddles in my 2011 F10, and setting Variantencodierung_2_2_1 to aktiv did the trick for enabling the paddles! Thanks a trillion!

/Miros


----------



## red116 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi shawn i have a f20 116. Auto8 with servotronic and sport+mode can i retrofit paddles with out wiring my car production date is 2014/10. I dont have sport auto thanx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

red116 said:


> Hi shawn i have a f20 116. Auto8 with servotronic and sport+mode can i retrofit paddles with out wiring my car production date is 2014/10. I dont have sport auto thanx


I think you must run wire from SZL to FEM, but I am not positive.


----------



## red116 (Mar 12, 2016)

So i have to open fem body just to see if the wiring is there?any other way?holy **** 1 minute to reply damn you are fast lol thanx shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

red116 said:


> So i have to open fem body just to see if the wiring is there?any other way?holy **** 1 minute to reply damn you are fast lol thanx shawn


No other way.


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

I have an 2014 535d M-sport, Nav, et al (VIN: WBAXA5C57ED001854). How do I determine what might be needed to retrofit paddles, if possible? From my reading online, I get bits and pieces of the story, but most of them seem to be around pre-LCI cars.

Thanks,

Filippo


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

For your car, you only need an steering wheel with paddles, and one line coding in SZL.


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, Larry, that's helpful ... in look at realoem, there are a myriad of m-sport steering wheel variants. Any insights on how to determine which work? Clearly one of the ones that says paddle, but there are variants even there, and I suspect this has to do with what features the car may have? This smells like one of those things where you have to have the exact right wheel for the car. Here's the real OEM link to the exact sport wheel set my car belongs:

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/enUS/showparts?id=XA53-USA-08-2013-F10N-BMW-535d&diagId=32_2235

Filippo


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,

I have a 2012 F11 520D(sport pack). I want to retrofit/upgrade from the old M wheel (without paddels) to the new M wheel with paddels. SEE ATTACHED PIC.
I have done the coding and the +sport shows up.
My question is, is the wheel replacement a plug and play or i need a wiring ?


----------



## RICKO1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to Coding but I'm trying to install paddle shifters on a F10. The steering wheel is installed and I have changed 205 to 2TB but when I Read SVT I can see SWL_LWS however there is no CAFD below it. What am I Doing wrong? I understand that if there was an active CAFD below SWL_LWS then I could just change one option there to enable Paddle shift.

Thanks in advance
Richard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RICKO1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to Coding but I'm trying to install paddle shifters on a F10. The steering wheel is installed and I have changed 205 to 2TB but when I Read SVT I can see SWL_LWS however there is no CAFD below it. What am I Doing wrong? I understand that if there was an active CAFD below SWL_LWS then I could just change one option there to enable Paddle shift.
> 
> ...


You need to inject CAFD and then VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on SZL => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## RICKO1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks Shawn,

That worked Perfectly.

Richard:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RICKO1 said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> That worked Perfectly.
> 
> Richard:


:thumbup:


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to inject CAFD and then VO Code it.
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on SZL => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Hi Shawn, I also have just installed a F10 M5 steering wheel with paddle shifters which currently are not being recognized.... i have a guy that apparently can do the coding you've mentioned above....

One additional consideration I need coded is my airbag came from Europe along with the steering wheel and I am located in Toronto, Canada so need to code for Euro single stage airbag vs 2-stage??? I recall seeing that in some forum....

pulled these codes from Carly
Airbag:Crash safety / AirbagShort / open ground fault POL Code: 930AB2
Driver airbag resistance too large valve - ZK3 Code: 930910
Resistance to large bags Driver Stage 2 - ZK2 Code: 93090A

How do we go about coding these away and getting rid of that big warning on my dash? LOL

Thanks sir or anyone else that can provide the response...... love the new wheel...



Also replaced all the heater button with new factory BMW ones.. check out the difference between how I bought it (top row) and replacement buttons....



Regards,

Bill


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> Hi Shawn, I also have just installed a F10 M5 steering wheel with paddle shifters which currently are not being recognized.... i have a guy that apparently can do the coding you've mentioned above....
> 
> One additional consideration I need coded is my airbag came from Europe along with the steering wheel and I am located in Toronto, Canada so need to code for Euro single stage airbag vs 2-stage??? I recall seeing that in some forum....
> 
> ...


To use Stage I Airbag in U.S., FDL Code the following:

ACSM => airbag_fahrer_stufe_2 = nicht_aktiv
ACSM => adaptive_airbag_fahrer_vent = nicht_aktiv


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> To use Stage I Airbag in U.S., FDL Code the following:
> 
> ACSM => airbag_fahrer_stufe_2 = nicht_aktiv
> ACSM => adaptive_airbag_fahrer_vent = nicht_aktiv


Hi Shawn.

Got the airbag working quite quickly and easily... No further codes...

The challenge lied in the coding of the paddle shifters.

when we initially ready the car, it didn't show 205 as being installed or any tranny version installed..... check yourself vin C337079.....

My buddy was able to get 2TB to the VO and coded EGS, ICM and SZL based on the instructions in this post.... no response from paddles...

Now the steering wheel is from an F10 M5 and I'm trying to install in a F07 535GT.... wondering if I got all the electrical connections corretly.... don't recall plugging in an extra connector than what I disconnected in removing the wheel.... Does the sliprin need to be changed as well or any requirement for a wiring harness or other electrical alterations??

Thanks sir!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> 
> Got the airbag working quite quickly and easily... No further codes...
> 
> ...


Is SZL => Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles =aktiv coded?


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is SZL => Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles =aktiv coded?


Spoke to the guy that did the coding and he said he didn't see that parameter available.... Does he need to add?

The other interesting thing is that when we went looking for the 205 Auto Transmission option to delete and enable 2TB, 205 wasn't present. took some working to get 2TB to code as well... it did say it took it though


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> Spoke to the guy that did the coding and he said he didn't see that parameter available.... Does he need to add?
> 
> The other interesting thing is that when we went looking for the 205 Auto Transmission option to delete and enable 2TB, 205 wasn't present. took some working to get 2TB to code as well... it did say it took it though


You can't just add a parameter. I have no idea why it is not present.

205 Wont always be there. That is not an issue.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can't just add a parameter. I have no idea why it is not present.
> 
> 205 Wont always be there. That is not an issue.


he said he checked all the options in SZL and said he din't see that option available..... is there anyway that could happen?

He had to use an older version of e-sys to code in the 2TB code.... could it be version related??

is there something specific he needed to enable in EGS, ICM and SZL modules other than the one we are discussing that need to be set for this to work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> he said he checked all the options in SZL and said he din't see that option available..... is there anyway that could happen?
> 
> He had to use an older version of e-sys to code in the 2TB code.... could it be version related??


Maybe SZL firmware is too old, or maybe CAFD Mapping is not correct.

I really don't like specialting on what others may have done.

Aren't the ///M5 Paddle Shifters different than regular F10 ones? Are you sure these are even compatible?


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Maybe SZL firmware is too old, or maybe CAFD Mapping is not correct.
> 
> I really don't like specialting on what others may have done.
> 
> Aren't the ///M5 Paddle Shifters different than regular F10 ones? Are you sure these are even compatible?


I wish I could get you to do it... lol

I didn't know there could be an issue as I've retrofitted paddle shifters on other models in the past and had no issues.... on e46 I had to create wiring harness, e90 no issue....

thought this would be as well; just some coding and off you go from what I had read....

The guy is pretty good at coding but had never done the coding I was requesting..

He was following the posts from this forum; primarily yours which I had saved and he followed......

Any thoughts would be appreciated.........


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> I wish I could get you to do it... lol
> 
> I didn't know there could be an issue as I've retrofitted paddle shifters on other models in the past and had no issues.... on e46 I had to create wiring harness, e90 no issue....
> 
> ...


Well, before Coding, you need to know if hardware is same or compatible. For some reason, I thought ///M Paddles were different in some way (Push/Pull, etc.).


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, before Coding, you need to know if hardware is same or compatible. For some reason, I thought ///M Paddles were different in some way (Push/Pull, etc.).


I don't think the M5 wheel is any different than the M-Sport wheel, other than the tri-color stitching.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

snj1013 said:


> I don't think the M5 wheel is any different than the M-Sport wheel, other than the tri-color stitching.


Ok.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok.


My paddleshifts are dedicated +/- as can be seen in above pic.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok.


Hi Shawn,

So, I finally got a chance to go see the guy and the paddleshifters now work perfectly.... We had to change SW packages as the one we were using previously we couldn't see the setting to enable the shifters.

One final question... I've heard/seen where the display changes to S1-S8 vs M1-M8.... What triggers that, or does that need to be programmed in as well? Drove home in Sport mode (not Sport+) and shifters work but display on showed M1 etc... Thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nachos23 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> So, I finally got a chance to go see the guy and the paddleshifters now work perfectly.... We had to change SW packages as the one we were using previously we couldn't see the setting to enable the shifters.
> 
> ...


Tilt Gear Shift to Left for Sport Mode (leave paddles alone) and you should get S1-S7.

Need to FDL Coder these:

EGS = Sportschalter = aktiv
EGS = Sportschalter_alt = aktiv


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nachos23 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> So, I finally got a chance to go see the guy and the paddleshifters now work perfectly.... We had to change SW packages as the one we were using previously we couldn't see the setting to enable the shifters.
> 
> ...


The display will show M1-M8 when the shifter is moved to the "M/S" position and you manually click on one of the paddles or use the shifter to shift up/down. If you simply click on one of the paddles in the normal shifter position, you will see S1-S8 and the transmission will go back to the fully automatic mode on its own when it senses you are not making shifts manually.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> Tilt Gear Shift to Left for Sport Mode (leave paddles alone) and you should get S1-S7.
> 
> Need to FDL Coder these:
> 
> ...





snj1013 said:


> The display will show M1-M8 when the shifter is moved to the "M/S" position and you manually click on one of the paddles or use the shifter to shift up/down. If you simply click on one of the paddles in the normal shifter position, you will see S1-S8 and the transmission will go back to the fully automatic mode on its own when it senses you are not making shifts manually.


Thanks guys! RIght now display doesn't change and likely due to needing to code the functionality as per Shawn's note... Will change those features; but SO STOKED about getting it working.... What a difference over the stock steering wheel!!


----------



## Joersch90 (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks is helps me as wll


----------



## _des_ (Jan 19, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> red116 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi shawn i have a f20 116. Auto8 with servotronic and sport+mode can i retrofit paddles with out wiring my car production date is 2014/10. I dont have sport auto thanx
> ...





red116 said:


> So i have to open fem body just to see if the wiring is there?any other way?holy **** 1 minute to reply damn you are fast lol thanx shawn


Does anyone know what wire needs to be run? Or what wire I need to look for?
I retrofitted paddles for my lci. And everything is coded properly, and the car sees the shifters. But it's unresponsive.


----------



## MJE60 (Feb 5, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can Retrofit anything in your car, and if the following conditions are true, your car can be dealer programmed by ISTA/P without issue:
> 
> Retrofitted Option must have been available from factory as an Option when your car was built.
> Parts added must be OEM parts that are correct for your build date and not newer superseded parts. Sometimes newer part will be a problem, but sometimes it won't be.
> ...


Shawn ,
It would be greatly appreciated if you would advise whether your third retrofit condition ***8220;3. FA has been updated and written to car VCM to reflect new options and FA Build date is the original***8221; means that the FA build date must ALWAYS match the original or that the FA build date must be appropriate to a retrofit availability (I.e if an option/part only became available after a certain date, then the FA build date must be altered or there will be a mismatch causing ISTA problems).
Thank you


----------



## daithi23 (Jun 5, 2019)

Holy thread revival!!
Just thought I'd share my experience. I have a 2012 535d M Sport that came without the paddles and I wanted them... so I found a second hand wheel with paddles minus an airbag from a local breakers yard and it was as simple as taking off the old, putting on the new and coding the wheel via bimmercode (***8364;30) and it worked straight away. 

If anyone is ever looking to do this, just do it! It was incredibly easy and took no more than 20 minutes!


----------



## TopQuark (Apr 26, 2009)

daithi23 said:


> Holy thread revival!!
> Just thought I'd share my experience. I have a 2012 535d M Sport that came without the paddles and I wanted them... so I found a second hand wheel with paddles minus an airbag from a local breakers yard and it was as simple as taking off the old, putting on the new and coding the wheel via bimmercode (€30) and it worked straight away.
> 
> If anyone is ever looking to do this, just do it! It was incredibly easy and took no more than 20 minutes!


Do you have blind spot warning in your car? After the steering swap, my blind spot warning no longer works.


----------



## daithi23 (Jun 5, 2019)

TopQuark said:


> Do you have blind spot warning in your car? After the steering swap, my blind spot warning no longer works.


No I don't. I would imagine this is a coding issue though? I can't see why a steering wheel would affect the blind spot warning.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

TopQuark said:


> Do you have blind spot warning in your car? After the steering swap, my blind spot warning no longer works.


Did you transfer all the parts over including steering wheel electrics and the vibration actuator? If any part is missing it may cause a fault on the LCW system.


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

Anyone know if there is any additional wiring apart from the harness part # 32307848330 on a 2014 F10 LCI with S710A steering wheel ?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Don’t think so mate. I added the paddles on my F10 a while back. Just make sure the paddles are for the F10 as F30 ones won’t work. Also there is an ABL in ISTA to run on completion and also it’s recommended to reset gearbox adaptations after install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

dayvg said:


> Don't think so mate. I added the paddles on my F10 a while back. Just make sure the paddles are for the F10 as F30 ones won't work. Also there is an ABL in ISTA to run on completion and also it's recommended to reset gearbox adaptations after install.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers fella, I do have ISTA but Im very new to coding, I've already done the 205 to 2TB and SAT with E-sys which has worked well...Could you please explain the further procedure ABL thing, I've no idea what that is..


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Off the top of my head I don’t remember. But look under service functions and find transmission, there you will see the list of ABL’s. One will be reset adaptation values. You can look around and play, it will be obvious once you’re in the right place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

Just to confirm, paddles now fitted, coded and working....A couple of unforeseen issues though. The wheel had to be drilled for the screws that hold the shifters in place, also the harness that came with them was the wrong one so I had to modify it to work with (Driving Assist Vibro wheel) Its just a case of soldering the blue wire from the vibro to the blue wires in the harness...I've reset the trans adaptations also which has made a big improvement to the driving characteristics...


----------



## Yhoni (May 18, 2020)

Hello, when trying to encode the paddles of the new steering wheel of a friend in an F10 of the year 2012 I find the problem the option of the "shiftpaddles" does not appear in the FA. Does anyone know what the reason is and how to fix it?.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yhoni said:


> Hello, when trying to encode the paddles of the new steering wheel of a friend in an F10 of the year 2012 I find the problem the option of the "shiftpaddles" does not appear in the FA. Does anyone know what the reason is and how to fix it?.
> 
> Thank you very much.


Likely you haven't changed the transmission type to sport automatic which it needs to be as the standard auto tranny setting doesnt support paddle shifter. Look at beginning of the thread and the changes you need to make are listed there.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Yhoni said:


> Hello, when trying to encode the paddles of the new steering wheel of a friend in an F10 of the year 2012 I find the problem the option of the "shiftpaddles" does not appear in the FA. Does anyone know what the reason is and how to fix it?.
> 
> Thank you very much.


If you have 205 in your FA, replace it with 2TB, and just code SZL.


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello everybody, 

I need some help.

I just installed today my new wheel with paddles. But the paddles didn't work. I remove 205 and add 2TB, and code EGS & ICM, but it didn't work.

I check every module accessible, and don't find any itel called "paddle" of "variantencod" ... and I don't have the SZL ECU ? 

What need I done please ? 

My I-level : F025-18-11-520. I don't know if it's old or not, and if it's too old how I can update it.

Thanks a lot.

Catolard


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

catolard said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I need some help.
> 
> ...


Mine was in the FEM. PADDLES_VERBAUT set to active..


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

I don't have FEM ECU....


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

catolard said:


> I don***8217;t have FEM ECU.... ***x1f622;


What car do you have? If it's F10 it 100% should have SZL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh yes I have to update my information here sorry, event if I had already present my car it's not in my signature here sorry.

I have a X3 F25 from 2012/08. I don't check for the moment the wiring, if it's ok or not. As I have sport geerbox etc .. I imagine that I could be lucky but not sure.

My VIN WBAWY510500A38564

Thanks in advance for your support.

New wheel is just very nice.

Here is 2 pictures before and after ..

Catolard


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

catolard said:


> Oh yes I have to update my information here sorry, event if I had already present my car it's not in my signature here sorry.
> 
> I have a X3 F25 from 2012/08. I don't check for the moment the wiring, if it's ok or not. As I have sport geerbox etc .. I imagine that I could be lucky but not sure.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy, thought you were asking about F10 as per thread title....Mines F10 so could be different for your F25 sorry I cant help..


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

No problem, 

I hope that someone else can help me.

Catolard


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

What does ISTA say mate? There is a service function that should be used after installing paddles, have you run it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

I use only E-SYS and not very confident with it.

I exactly follow this instructions attached. 

I know that now, if I edit the FA, I see in SALAPA Element 2TB and not 205 as I had previously, that's all

Thanks a lot


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

For any job/retrofit you should be using ISTA as well as there will be faults that need clearing and potentially service functions to teach modules in. You need ISTA mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

OK, 

So without ISTA impossible to finish the job and be sure that it was good, that's right ?

Is it the same ISTA that we use previously for a E90 car ? If yes I have it and just need to install ... and learn how to use it ... not easy ... 

I thought that I could done every thing with E-Sys

Thanks for your help.

Catolard


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Depends. There is ISTA+ (ISTA D) and ISTA P. You need ISTA+ for F diagnosis and programming. And I can’t say if it’s going to finish the job, but you need these tools when doing these kind of jobs. There could be wiring issues, part number issues, anything could be wrong. ISTA will tell your what is wrong providing the FA is correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

OK, 

I will work on this tomorrow, find the software, install it and find some tuto to learn basic function.

Is RheinGold the same as ISTA+ ?

If you have any good link to share ... don't hesitate ... 

Thanks

Catolard


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes they are the same thing mate yes. They go by different names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catolard (Jul 24, 2020)

Hello everybody; 

OK, ISTA+ installed correctly and work in my car. I did a complete check et here attached all result I have.
Regarding the paddles, I find A test that I can be launch and I have "no fault founded" result as you can see on the report, but, the time of the test is 0 ... so ... pfff

Doesn't that means that there's no connection between paddles and JBBF ? 

Is there anything that I can done with ISTA+ ? before unmount the wheel again.

Many thanks for your support.

Catolard

PS : In addition, can I delete fault memory and start again the test to show residual error ?


----------



## ersr (Jun 18, 2020)

MPower Ray said:


> Just to confirm, paddles now fitted, coded and working....A couple of unforeseen issues though. The wheel had to be drilled for the screws that hold the shifters in place, also the harness that came with them was the wrong one so I had to modify it to work with (Driving Assist Vibro wheel) Its just a case of soldering the blue wire from the vibro to the blue wires in the harness...I've reset the trans adaptations also which has made a big improvement to the driving characteristics...


Hi mate. Do you have any pictures of your retrofit? I am planning to put a steering with paddles and I am a bit worried how to keep the blind spot / vibro working with the new wheel. Do I have to order new cables/modules or I can move them from the original wheel to the one with the paddles? Will be happy to learn how you did it. Thanks!


----------

